
How do I change the name of my web application so I don't loose trafic - dawie

======
dawie
I have decided to change the name of my web application. The old name was just
not good enough. I have been blogging and building Google pagerank on the old
domain for close to a year. What steps do I hvae to take not to loose the
traffic/pagerank that I have built so far?

~~~
amichail
See:

<http://www.seroundtable.com/archives/012409.html>

I don't think users like name changes though. Is the name too long?

~~~
dfranke
I recently moved my homepage from daniel.franke.name to <http://dfranke.us>
with a 301 redirect and no change in content. The result was that it took
Google a few weeks to notice the move, but at no point was my page not the #1
result when you googled my name.

